# Charging lesiure batteries



## Fergus (Apr 2, 2011)

HI

New to the site and looking for some advice. Recently purchase a Burstner Delfin T680. On our first trip last weekend I noticed that while hooked upto the 230v supply in a campsite it did not charge the lesiure battery, infact it id not show up on the display panel that we where connected to the 230v supply. The 230v outlets in the MH did work but the lesiure batteries eventual drained!!. Any suggestions welcomed.

Ferg :?: :?:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

At a guess there must be a breaker not 'set'.

If you know where the 230v. breakers are reset them all. Unless there just might be another one hiding in some obscure place.

Ray.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Fergus

What type of charger do you have ? Is it a Electroblock as used in the Hymer range ?

Captain Bligh


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Check the fuses on top of the electrobloc and also the 240 volt is pluged in properly or that you have 240 to the electrobloc


joe


----------



## Fergus (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi All

Thanks for all the suggestions:

* Checked circut breakers and the one I found was on.

* Checked all the fuses and now burnt out or damaged.

*The control box is a Reich E Control with a moveable LCD unit.

Although while I was checking fuses etc it did start to charge !! I think was moving the control box. I powered the control and started it up again but would not start charging!!

Sounds like a loose conection maybe.

Any hoo thanks again for all the advice.

Ferg


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ferg.
Hope you have sorted the problem now.


----------



## Fergus (Apr 2, 2011)

No Joy

I am going to bring the MH to a main dealer to have it looked at.

Ferg


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

James at Anchorpoint is probably the best. Good luck.


----------



## Fergus (Apr 2, 2011)

I have it booked for Saturday with anchor point. Hopefully it will be a stick fix. Thanks Ferg


----------



## Debony (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Fergus, I do hope that the trip to Anchor Point resolved your problem and equally would love to know what the outcome was.I have the Burstner Tstar 680 which has the very same Reiche E-control unit to monitor and maintain the 12v systems, I to have experienced the non charging of the leisure battery while it still monitors all other systems.From my reserch it appears to be a common fault resulting in replacement. I have tried to obtain circut diagrams so that i may beable to trace the fault with no success. I have concluded that there is a weakness with the charger. I decided that i would buy and wire in an external charger so as to by pass the E-controls charger, however the lcd control screen has now failed which led me to more research, I found a chap who had came to the same conclussion and successfully spliced in a seperate charger and furthermore reported that Reiches latest E-Control now comes with a seperate external charger !!!


----------



## billybottle (May 12, 2012)

E-box! I too have an ebox in a Burstner, panel has gone gaga and shows no icons, just a black screen, 12v items will come on, but knock off after variable lengths of time, does not seem to depend on load. Burstner do indeed do a new type panel, which fits the old setup by an adaptor plate. I might add, that mine does still seem to charge the batteries, to 14.3v on hookup. A & A caravan services in Colwyn bay, N/wales can repair the charger element of an ebox, the are currently on ebay, or google them, advice is freely given. Hope it gets sorted. The ebox is to clever/not necessary, for its own good. Nothing wrong with switches, fuses, breakers and a charger!


----------

